# Ball Pythons > BP Pictures >  Post Your Spider and Spider Combos!

## NomiGold

Inspired by the Post Your Mojo thread, I though I would start one dedicated to one of my favorite Dom morphs, the spider! 

I really love this morph, especially the Bumblebee, the morph that hooked me on the BP bug and, with great luck, will be my first Ball. 

So come and show 'em off! If it's got spider in it, it belongs here! Spiders, bumblebees, spinners, killer queens, let's see them!

----------


## Freakie_frog

This is a thread I can get into  :Very Happy: 

Female we hatched




Little male we hatched


Bee's in the making


More spider's in the making


Cool breeding pic.. of Spider combo


BIG OLE BEE female

----------

reno-cg (07-31-2010)

----------


## NomiGold

Those are some great examples you have there. Loving the high whites, especially that female bee. Hubba hubba! She is gorgeous!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Here are the girls

Mom

Zoe



Her kids  :Very Happy: 

Charlotte



Kara



Dizzy

----------


## Dave Green

Any spider or spider combo is worth seeing, here are my two favorites...

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Dizzy


*Grabby hands* I want it.. .

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> *Grabby hands* I want it.. .


You wish!

----------


## NomiGold

> Any spider or spider combo is worth seeing, here are my two favorites...


Wowzers! What are those? Queen bee and a coral glow spider!?

----------


## notm

Born to day,very clean/bright spider

----------


## snakesRkewl

Spider Yellow Belly Female


Vendetta ~ Spider male


A friends female bee in Quarantine just arrived today

----------


## patb201985

Wow, those are some sweet spiders !

Peter Parker

----------


## Dave Green

> Wowzers! What are those? Queen bee and a coral glow spider!?


Thanks.  Pretty close...ghost butter bee and coral glow killer bee.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

Spider Female


Bumblebee Male


Killerbee Female

----------


## dswinton123

http://img832.imageshack.us/i/20100720153701.jpg/

----------


## joshj

this is my 09 female

----------


## Louis Kirkland

We recently picked up this little girl from Mike Wilbanks @ Constrictors Unlimited.  Image by Mike Wilbanks.

----------


## MissLeMew

Pictures kinda stink, all I have is my computer cam, but here's my high yellow spidey! His pastel future girlfiend is coming in august, and I'm hoping for some super hot bees.







My friend's bringing her super fancy camera in the next couple of weeks to snap pictures of the whole family after they get here. I'll be posting better pictures soon.

----------


## sungmina

My spider female, Itsy:

----------


## Lolo76

Great looking spiders/combos, everyone! For now I've just got this pretty boy, who I call "Vinnie the Spider." Gotta say the whole phrase, and with an Italian New-Yorker accent - because he's my little gangster dude.  :Very Happy:  He's about a year old now, and I purchased him (as a baby) from Jake Wallace.





Slightly more recent (kinda crappy) photo... I'll try to get some better ones soon.

----------


## Ben.L

> Killerbee Female


Dayum  :Surprised:  

Gotta love the spiders!

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (07-20-2010)

----------


## chago11

im not a fan of spiders but there are some nice pics posted. i might have to get one now. :Very Happy:

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (07-20-2010)

----------


## NomiGold

> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y34.../webpix056.jpg


Now that is a killer killer bee!  :Very Happy:

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (07-20-2010)

----------


## NomiGold

> Pictures kinda stink, all I have is my computer cam, but here's my high yellow spidey! His pastel future girlfiend is coming in august, and I'm hoping for some super hot bees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend's bringing her super fancy camera in the next couple of weeks to snap pictures of the whole family after they get here. I'll be posting better pictures soon.


Wow, hw should make some smokin' bee's! Especially paired with the right pastel.

----------

MissLeMew (07-21-2010)

----------


## Richlpz

> Thanks.  Pretty close...ghost butter bee and coral glow killer bee.


WOW all i heard was expensive and really expensive.  did you produce yourself

----------


## coldbloodaddict

Killer Bee Yellow Belly


Blonde Bumble Bee


Spinner Blast


Spider & Honey Bee


Albino Spider


Black Bee


Butter Bee

----------


## Richlpz

Quality sucks took these with my phone



She is still young but growing fast



these are my girls on cleaning day :-)

----------


## PassionsPythons

Here are a few of my 2010 spiders that hatched out over the 4th of July weekend.

----------


## patb201985

everyone has some really nice spiders ! has any seen an extremely (more than high white) white spider ?! pic ?

----------


## mumps

Really great snakes, everyone!

Here's a couple of girls that hatched recently:



Another shot:



Another female spider and male bee were in the same clutch.  I just love how clean these two are!

Chris

----------


## drbonsai

copal,spider male
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Sarin

My girl Autumn.  :Smile:

----------


## gcanibe

_One Male first, and then a Black Back Female i Hatch this Year._

----------


## Kryptonian

My male Zoltan



gettin the job done, 7 eggs incubating now. :Dancin' Banana:  :Taz:  :Good Job:

----------


## snakeparadise

I love this threads  :Good Job: 

our spider male 


and hoping on more baby's this weekend of the spider 

btw I love blackbee's  :Surprised:

----------


## abi21491

My Spider girls  :Smile: 

Aurora




Sahasrahla, she's also 66% het Ghost

----------


## patb201985

beautiful spiders !

----------


## ted1025



----------


## NomiGold

Gorgeous spiders everyone!  :Good Job:  Keep 'em coming!

----------


## Serpent_Nirvana

> My girl Autumn.


Love her!! I totally dig those super-reduced, gold spiders  :Very Happy:  

My butter female's name is Autumn  :Smile: 

I love seeing the variety in this thread -- it's especially amazing how much there is between normal spiders!

Here are my three. 

Zed:




Juno:




Hera:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I love this thread!!! There are some super hot spiders on here!!!  :Good Job: 

He's my favorite of my collection  :Razz:  


Tried talking him into a female, no luck


Contrast shot

----------


## jsmorphs2

Awesome spiders everyone!!! 

Here are our spidies...

New baby that we just hatched.


Our big male poss het lav. albino.


Our '07 female.


Our Bee.

----------


## Dave Green

I have to add these.  Just hatched a lavender albino spider and his brother...

----------


## NomiGold

> I have to add these.  Just hatched a lavender albino spider and his brother...


Wow, that lav spider is H.O.T! I can only imagine what it'll look like as an adult.  :Good Job:

----------


## mrsbrougher

[/QUOTE]

That black back spider i sooo cool! Here is the bee boy I just bought.. will have my own pics of him soon!! Killer pattern on him.

----------


## SPJ



----------


## mommanessy247

im not a fan of spiders but i'm finding the bees to be AWESOME!

----------


## anatess

Just hatched.  Last one came out yesterday.

----------


## anatess

The dad when he was just a baby.  Amazingly I don't have recent photos of him.

----------


## yuvi oh

here is my bumblebee.
he just shed for me for the 1st time.  :Very Happy:

----------


## spk329

My Little QueenBee Boy

----------


## pedipalps

Awesome spiders and spider combos guys!

Spade my male spider



I really love the head pattern of this guy!

----------


## h4y4sh1

from my first ever clutch
IMG_9993 by h4y4sh1, on Flickr

----------


## snakecharmer3638



----------


## LadyOhh

My most recent Spider to hatch  :Smile:

----------


## Louis Kirkland

> IMG_9993 by h4y4sh1


*HOT!!! *  :Good Job:

----------


## Louis Kirkland



----------


## MitsuMike

Right now I just have a my golden spider

Meet Montu

----------


## ahunt037

My first lil spider i love her X that she has in her pattern

----------


## ThePaganJew

My newest BP (and last one for a little while), I picked her up Sunday from a local breeder, CNsnakes based out of Sacramento. Photo curtosy of Cary of CN snakes.

----------


## Carlene16

My little girl I should be receiving very soon  :Very Happy: 



Photo taken by Harald H Moore Jr

----------


## gcanibe

> 


That black back spider i sooo cool! Here is the bee boy I just bought.. will have my own pics of him soon!! Killer pattern on him.
[/QUOTE]
Nice bee u got, Thanx  :Good Job:

----------


## volcom

My Killer boy.

----------


## mike21

Bumblebee and Bumblebelly. 0.1.2010


Spider Yellow Belly. 0.1.2010

----------


## Louis Kirkland

> 


I like it!   :Good Job:

----------


## Brie

These are all wonderful spider morphs.   I can't wait to get mine!

----------


## gcanibe

_She and her Sister_

----------


## Dave79



----------


## Sarin

Two more to add to the list!  :Smile: 


Noodle 0.1 Spinner






Juno 0.1 Bumble Bee

----------


## Bruceweb

This wee guys coming once he has had a few feeds

Desert spider

----------


## ericeod

I'm a huge fan of the Spider morphs.  I picked up a Spider male followed by a Bumblebee female within 4 weeks.  Here they are:

Male Spider







Female Bee







The Spider is very laid back, doesn't ever hiss, strike or even ball up anymore.  He is also very purposeful with his movement and is always calm.

The Bumblebee just arrived yesterday.  She was a little hissy this morning when I had to clean her tub from the mess she made.  She is not snappy but is fast moving and takes off whenever she can!

----------


## Austin236

Just got him today from Ben Seigel's for $150 love his colors but this picture was taken with my cell phone so it doesn't do his vibrant colors any justice.

----------


## ericeod

> Just got him today from Ben Seigel's for $150 love his colors but this picture was taken with my cell phone so it doesn't do his vibrant colors any justice.


Even with the phone pic the snake looks great.  I like the white on the sides.

----------

